# John Knox



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 24, 2004)

Today is the anniversary of the death of the "founder" of Scottish Presbyterianism, John Knox. He died on November 24, 1572. He was a former Roman Catholic priest, a former galley slave, an expatriate in Geneva, a disciple and friend of John Calvin, an arch-enemy of Queens both Protestant and Roman Catholic, a passionate advocate of Reform in both church and state, a bold iconoclast, and one of the true heroes of the Christian faith. 

It was said by Mary, Queen of Scots (Roman Catholic): "I fear the prayers of John Knox more than all the assembled armies of Europe."

He is one of four Reformers carved into the Reformation Wall in Geneva. His witness still stands today. 

Good Knox bio: 
http://www.greatsite.com/timeline-english-bible-history/john-knox.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 24, 2004)

"He was able, in one hour, to put more courage in our hearts, than 500 trumpets blowing in our ears."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 24, 2004)

Knox was also not committed to politcal pluralism: "It is not enough for me to say that man's tyranny is not God's perfect ordinance."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 29, 2006)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 29, 2006)

Its not fair. When Knox advocates regicide and resistance to tyrants led by the lesser civil magistrate, he is called perceptive and the logical conclusion of Calvin (noting, however, that Calvin didn't go all the way with Knox--Doug Kelly and David Hal).

When I say the same thing (just quoting Knox), I am dismissed as "youthful zeal." Oh well, Wisdom is justified by her children.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 23, 2006)




----------

